# New at this



## dkunesch (Nov 15, 2010)

I am installing an Autopage rstke-900 remote starter in my 2010 Chevy Colortado. I am new to the remote starter but am very comfortable wiring and programing. I am using a DBALL GM5 bypass module and wanted to know if the module replaces certan functions that the remote starter would normally do. I am wiring it in D2D. In the manual it shows me only having to make about 7 connections from the remote starter itself. Is this correct, or do I still need to install the remote starter completely per the installation instructions on the starter. I wasn't sure as in D2D it shows door lock and unlock, starter and ignition output, GWR status, and tach and door status are not required.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

use the d2d to connect the bypass to the brain, everything else will be done from the brain box. You have the main harness which has 2 - 12volt wires (red and red/white) 1 starter wire (violet) two ignition (pink and pink/white) and an accessory - orange. then you should have a few smaller harnesses, where your doors, horn, lights, ground, neutral safety and other features are located.


----------

